# Wiring question



## K Meloche (Apr 3, 2020)

2 questions for the group.
1) Is there a general site where one can find a wiring diagrams for keystone products circa 2015 my?
2) Does anyone know how the main trailer brake wiring runs form the hitch rearward to the axles on 2015 keystone bullet products - left side or right side?


----------



## Rick C. (Jun 29, 2020)

Needing wire diagram for my '03 Americana 33LX


----------



## C Nash (Jun 30, 2020)

Rick, not familar with the Americana but I have owned a lot of rvs some new.  Only wiring diagram I have ever had was with my current 02 HR Vacationer and it is kind of generic.  Think rvs are just wired however the Tech wanted. Lol  best way I have found is vom and lot of studing


----------

